# A/C turns itself on



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 6 speed manual

It seems when I shift into 3rd my thumb hits the A/C on button. Nothing a little surgery cant fix. (Cut finger tip off) Even after the surgery (just kidding) the A/C still comes on sometime when I dial from defrost/feet to face in a quick movement. Also when turning on the fan from the off position, quickly. Is this normal? :wtf:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

defrost on most new cars automatically turns the a/c on.

I suggest checkin out the owners manual regarding the HVAC system.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yup, ours does the same thing. I have to turn off the AC alot of times because we don't want it on. In certain bright light levels the little AC indicator light is hard to see......


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

ranger81 said:


> Yup, ours does the same thing. I have to turn off the AC alot of times because we don't want it on. In certain bright light levels the little AC indicator light is hard to see......


I hate having to reinvent the wheel but since getting the best MPGs humanly possible is always my goal, I may have to put an inline On/Off swith somewhere. Anyone know where I could cut in a switch?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my suggestion is to find the setting you use the most and just leave it on there rather than messing with putting an inline switch. I'm fairly certain it's all a circuit board in there.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

chimmike said:


> my suggestion is to find the setting you use the most and just leave it on there rather than messing with putting an inline switch. I'm fairly certain it's all a circuit board in there.


Totally agree!! The way the BCM works is complicated with all the different controls and relays that turn off/on automatically or working in conjunction with other switches. Something like that is best left alone - just turn it off manually if you don't want it on.


----------



## Korrie (May 18, 2010)

Yes, mine does some weird stuff like that too. If you switch from defrost to vent it keeps the AC on. It will also swith the AC on if you go from floor to vent. I do find this a bit odd but it seems to be made that way.


----------

